# Conditioning Schedule



## HorseGirlie (Mar 27, 2012)

Oops pic didn't load...let me try again
here is a link..?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...05635629.1073741825.1617546384&type=3&theater


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think facebook links work here. You have to either upload them to the forum or put them on photobucket and then copy and paste in the IMG code.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I just checked out endurance.net at the suggestion of another HF member. There is a New Riders Handbook on there that has a training schedule for LD and Endurance. I thought it seemed like a really good guideline. Easy to understand for someone like me who has never done a mileage race.


----------

